# Cancer and vaccinations



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

More from Dogs Naturally on this over vaccination debacle. http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/cancer-in-our-pet-population/


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Dave, I know I've said it before on the forum, but after losing our Bolognese to an immune system disorder linked to vaccines, I would stand between my dog and another vaccine needle. We will do titers even for State mandated rabies vaccine and let the chips fall. 

Interesting that the very good boarding place we use very infrequently for Keeper called a friend who works for a holistic veteranarian and told them it was 'ridiculous' to not give vaccines. A client of theirs had told them the mandatory vaccines required by the boarding place were not going to happen and that they would provide proof of immunity via the titer test. This place will hear from us, if that becomes necessary, because this stance on vaccines is more and more in line with veteranian's thinking and if they will not accept proof of immunity via titers, they will lose a customer.

When we did titers for our Bolognese with IBD, not once did the titer show a lack of immunity to anything being tested.

Shirley H.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Shirley ,good for you. Speak out whenever you can. This process is going to take a while before the vets give up their cash cow. The four vets where I go know not to ask me about more vacs, it's on their computer. I tore a strip off of one of them. Molly will get her rabies every second year and I doubt more than that. And that's only because I have to. :frusty:


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Dave, I'm curious. In Canada is the rabies vaccine mandated every two years? In Ohio it is three. I will not do it unless the titer shows a lack of immunity.

Shirley H.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ShirleyH said:


> Dave, I'm curious. In Canada is the rabies vaccine mandated every two years? In Ohio it is three. I will not do it unless the titer shows a lack of immunity.
> 
> Shirley H.


 In Ontario yes. Not sure of other provinces but I think our whole country is over vaccinating. Can you get a titer test to be exempt.? I'd be willing to bet , rabies is good for life.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't know whether it would be 'legal' to obtain an exemption with a titer, but you can bet we'll try it. If that doesn't work, guess we'll be jailbirds. 

Don't you wonder if the level of vaccine is the same in Ontario and Ohio dosages? Vaccines are commercially made so where is it obtained by vets in Ontario or Ohio?
I have a real trust problem here.

Shirley H.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Not sure if there's any significant differences in manufacturers of the vaccine, but yeah I've lost a lot of trust in whole area.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm in BC. My vet told me I didn't need to get the rabies vaccine for Brody if I didn't want to. I haven't yet, I'm still thinking on it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

misstray said:


> I'm in BC. My vet told me I didn't need to get the rabies vaccine for Brody if I didn't want to. I haven't yet, I'm still thinking on it.


 You mean there's no provincial law requirements in BC.? Wow . I know what my descision would be.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Sounds like BC is pretty low risk. Bats are the only carriers here and they are 1% of the bat population.


----------

